# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Проги для скачивания с файлообменников

## Terracot2009

*Universal Share Downloader*

*Назначение*
Программа для скачивания файлов. В первую очередь оптимизирована под скачивание (в том числе полностью автоматическое) с различных файлообменных серверов типа rаpidshаrе.cоm, megаuplоad.cоm и прочих, сайтов с видео YouTube.com, RuTube.com и прочих. Вам достаточно добавить в программу ссылки, нажать старт и она скачает все самостоятельно. Вам уже не надо будет помнить через сколько времени снова можно скачать с рапидшары, сколько еще ссылок осталось и в какие папки все это сохранять. 

Скачать: http://depositfiles.com/files/6ak84onkn

----------


## gradskiy

Portable JDownloader v.0.9.227 Portable/Rus (Окт.2009)

новейшая версия программы предназначенной для скачивания в автоматическом режиме (без ввода кода и ожидания) с самых известных файлообменных сайтов, даже не имея GOLD/Премиум аккаунта. JDownloader автоматически скачивает с таких популярных обменников как RapidShare.com, RapidShare.de, Depositfiles.com, Filefactory.com, Uploaded.to, Megaupload.com, Megashares.com, Vip-file.com, upshare.net, Youtube.com, Myvideo.de, Imagefap.com, files.to и т.д. Для работы программы требуется Sun Java Runtime Environment 6 или выше. А также автоматически распознает контрольные тесты, поддерживает многопоточную загрузку, автоматически извлекает файлы из архивов и мн. др.

Автоматически скачивает с сайтов:
• RapidShare.com 
• RapidShare.de 
• depositfiles.com 
• letitbit.com 
• turbo.to 
• filefactory.com 
• uploaded.to 
• megaupload.com 
• megashares.com 
• vip-file.com 
• upshare.net 
• youtube.com 
• myvideo.de 
• imagefap.com 
• uploading.com 
• и много других

Скачать

----------

Carib2000 (14.10.2011)

----------


## Алексей 163

с ней в лет можно все скачать http://letitbit.net/skymonk20142961.exe

----------

